# File associations in linux



## JAMMAN (Apr 27, 2002)

Two questions:

How do I associate .mp3 files with XMMS? I can open them with XMMS but if I click on them it opens them in a text editor. Funny thing is the .mp3 icon has a little speaker on it.


Also the mp3's sound just fine but none of my kde system sounds work. All volume controls are turned up and the sound card works on the mp3's.


RedHat Linux 6.1


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2002)

You need to associate Mp3 to XMMS.

Highlight the Mp3 icon by right clicking it and forget about the menu that pops up.

While highlighted go up and click edit.

In the drop down box you will see edit file type. click it.

This will open a box with a choice of programs and the order in which you want to use them.

As far as the system sounds go I have startup and shutdown but I am still searchin' for the rest of them.....


----------



## JAMMAN (Apr 27, 2002)

> While highlighted go up and click edit.


OOH, maybe mine is too old, edit file type isn't in there.

I'm using KDE by the way.

System sounds are in the KDE control center under sounds, I just can't hear anything.


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2002)

Look under Control Center

LookNFeel

System Notifications

The KDE Windows Manager

If it is like mine all the options to turn on the sound for each application is in there......:winkgrin:


----------



## JAMMAN (Apr 27, 2002)

Thats it. I'm buying a new distro. I was just reading- KDE is up to 3.x, I have 1.1.1. Xfree86 is up past 4.x, and my kernel is kernel sanders, he is dead. Time for an upgrade.................


----------

